# Lightroom Practice



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, I'm practicing and trying to learn the basics in Lightroom. I'm scared of it, because I don't know how to use it. So I'm watching videos and reading various articles. These 2 photos are from last week, pretty boring composition-wise and not interesting. I know that. I'm just needing some help on basic LR techniques. Thanks!

#1 From Camera:






#1 After Lightroom:





#2 From Camera:




#2 After Lightroom:


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

Brought down the highlights, bumped up the shadows, exposure looks the same, maybe a tad less. Saturation just a tad higher.


How close?


Oh, and a little clarity?


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

Pretty darn close!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

I got confused on the radial and graduated filter, and wound up making a global blue increase. I wanted it on the sky only, but like I said, somewhere I got confused.  LOL!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

But the question is, am I heading in the right direction?! Or should I be doing it differently?


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

snerd said:


> But the question is, am I heading in the right direction?! Or should I be doing it differently?




Every photo is different. Different techniques and feel.

For this photo, the grass in the foreground I do not like. I'd try to bring some shadows back into just the grass. Maybe bump the contrast up just a smidge.


Send me the RAW if you wouldn't mind, I'll see what I can do.


sscarmack -at-  gmail


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > But the question is, am I heading in the right direction?! Or should I be doing it differently?
> ...



My vision was everywhere BUT the grass! Grrr!!! Just a sec, I'll post it on my site.............................

http://oklahoma-online.com/5D3_0029.cr2


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 13, 2014)

I would have added a graduated neutral density filter (lower the brightness/increase clarity/up saturation a tad) on the sky.  Maybe decreased saturation of the greens a bit, and added a bit more clarity. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I would have added a graduated neutral density filter (lower the brightness/increase clarity/up saturation a tad) on the sky.  Maybe decreased saturation of the greens a bit, and added a bit more clarity.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake



Good stuff, thanks! I'll try that in a bit. Oh, raw file is posted above.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

My go


Before


After


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2014)

snerd said:


> I got confused on the radial and graduated filter, and wound up making a global blue increase. I wanted it on the sky only, but like I said, somewhere I got confused.  LOL!!



That's one VERY annoying thing about LR: you can't adjust color per spot/grad filter.


----------



## RocketCowboy (Jun 13, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> My go
> 
> 
> Before
> ...



Wow ... I need to figure out Lightroom!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 13, 2014)

when I first started learning LR I would do "Auto" adjust.  look at the settings and the photo.  Then do a <ctrl> Z to Undo it .. then try adjusting the settings that I want to adjust.

and another handy thing.  As you go through each photo.
P to tag the photo
U to untag
X - to mark the photo (really bad ones .. OOF, etc)
Then in the menu you can delete all X marked photos from disk

Then you can set filters to Tagged and only the Tagged photos will show.  Highlight them all then Export.


I'm really starting to enjoy LR ... I had it for a year before I even started used it.


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

RocketCowboy said:


> Wow ... I need to figure out Lightroom!



Hello??!!!!!!!!!!! hee hee bwahahaha!!! Getting right in camera is fine, but the POW factor is in the processing!! I'm going to learn it if'n it kills me!!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> My go
> 
> 
> Before
> ...



Now you need to give me at least SOME idea of what you did!


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> when I first started learning LR I would do "Auto" adjust.  look at the settings and the photo.  Then do a <ctrl> Z to Undo it .. then try adjusting the settings that I want to adjust.
> 
> and another handy thing.  As you go through each photo.
> P to tag the photo
> ...



Oh yeah, the Auto almost ALWAYS exposes mine too bright. Washed out almost! But I do a lot of what you list. In fact, changing and improving the order of my "workflow", I've found that I seldom have to worry about the Exposure setting now. Maybe a tad sometimes, but not near as much as before I buckled down the last few days and figured out 3 or 4 of the basics, at least. Thanks!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

snerd said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > My go
> ...




You don't have any guesses? lol


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> You don't have any guesses? lol



Well, I'm sure the usual, basic things, like highlights, shadows, etc. But when I say I'm a complete newbie to it, I'm serious. I mean, I wasn't expecting a free 2-week course on it or anything, but other than importing my raws, individually adjusting the highlights and shadows, then applying some clarity, then a little sharpening, that's about all I know. So, you adjusted my adjusted image, and it looked better, so there is something I have to be missing!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

One of my favorite quotes. "Sometimes less is more."


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2014)

Are you familiar with the difference between global and local edits?

Two global adjustments I make to virtually ever Raw file are to add Clarity and Vibrance. How much of each I add varies, but .........

I use Photoshop CC Camera Raw way more than I use LR, but Camera Raw and LR's Develop module are the same software - Adobe Camera Raw, or ACR.


----------



## snerd (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, I'm familiar with local and global. Using local, I think they're called a "pin"? The little dot thingy. I'm just not learned enough to use them effectively yet. The "selection" options, or how to "select" a local edit, is where I seem to get somewhat lost. And yes, I almost always add clarity and vibrance. I think I've learned that if I use too much of them, I have to turn down the saturation a bit. However, I am getting it, albeit slowly. Each time I figure out something new, it's a mini celebration! Thanks again!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2014)

You might want to take a peek at the curves tool, and see what can be accomplished with it; it is a powerful tool, and I think that after a couple of days practicing with it, you will see that it can make photos look "just so" in a way that other tools do not. Keep the faith! Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## snerd (Jun 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You might want to take a peek at the curves tool, and see what can be accomplished with it; it is a powerful tool, and I think that after a couple of days practicing with it, you will see that it can make photos look "just so" in a way that other tools do not. Keep the faith! Rome wasn't built in a day!



Oh yeah, I've played with that too!! Actually, I've probably "played with" most of the tools, but now I'm getting serious about "why and what" each tool does. I watched a good video on the curves the other day, and it's slowly sinking in. 

I post a lot of my struggles here in hopes that they will help other newbies too. I'm way past the worry of looking like a fool, don't ya know!!


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's where I went with it.  The color just didn't speak to me, so I converted it to B&W in Silver Efex..







Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Braineack (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the B&W but needs more white/contrast.


----------

